# A DOSE GLASS THAT'S A LONG WAY FROM HOME



## UncleBruce (Feb 12, 2021)

Found this dose glass last month in Jackson, MS.  I am always intrigued by how these things travel around the country*.
H & W. HEIM
PHARMACISTS
SAGINAW, E. S., MICH.*


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't really collect them, I have one or 2 from Detroit but would be Interested if price is reasonable but i'm not up on dose cup prices or rarity, ect., ect., LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 12, 2021)

Thought I was answering your PM (private message) had no idea my comment would end up in here?


----------



## Nickneff (Feb 12, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Found this dose glass last month in Jackson, MS.  I am always intrigued by how these things travel around the country*.
> H & W. HEIM
> PHARMACISTS
> SAGINAW, E. S., MICH.*
> View attachment 218862


I really like it dose glass it's really cool


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 14, 2021)

Love those...I have a large collection of them from New Hampshire (where the prices on them are pretty reasonable) and Texas (where prices for them are through the roof).


----------



## Clare (Feb 14, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Found this dose glass last month in Jackson, MS.  I am always intrigued by how these things travel around the country*.
> H & W. HEIM
> PHARMACISTS
> SAGINAW, E. S., MICH.*
> View attachment 218862


That's beautiful. Nice find.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 14, 2021)

World's dispensary medical association dose glass. Amethyst Tea, Dessert and Tablespoon measurements. Given out with Dr. Pierce medications was what I was told.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Nickneff (Feb 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> World's dispensary medical association dose glass. Amethyst Tea, Dessert and Tablespoon measurements. Given out with Dr. Pierce medications was what I was told.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


 I just love the beautiful Amethyst in it awesome piece thanks for sharing


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 14, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> I just love the beautiful Amethyst in it awesome piece thanks for sharing


I love and appreciate all your compliments and posts. I like seeing others finds. Very exciting to see what is being found in other parts of the country or even the world!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

